# [PR] Natural 20 Press & Dark Quest Games



## Morrus (Aug 26, 2002)

Natural 20 Press and Dark Quest Games have joined forces!  Starting with _Moon Elves_, Natural 20 Press will be publishing DQG's PDF products, while DQG acts as a "development studio".

As we both used much of the same staff anyway, this step makes perfect sense.  DQG's products are excellent, and Nat 20 Press provides the "selling power" to make sure that a larger percentage of the online community gets a chance to see their products.

_Moon Elves_ has just been (re)launched at RPGNow, along with a wonderful little intro movie.

To see the movie and find out more about _Moon Elves_, just click right here!


----------



## Doktor Technometer (Aug 26, 2002)

*The Elven Spotter*

Just bought Moon Elves. Very nice, looks good. The Elven Spotter is very odd though. 15 ranks of Spot means that you need to be at least character level 12 (assuming it is a class skill). That means ten levels in this prestige class takes you to level 22. Also the +2 Base Attack is a moot point. All classes, regardless of combo, will have +2 Base Attack by level 4 (Commoner, Wizard and Sorceror). So Base Attack requirement seems pointless given the ranks required for Spot, and 15 ranks in Spot is too high for a ten level prestige class. Just my musings. What does everyone else think?


----------



## tensen (Aug 27, 2002)

I just attempted to answer this in the publisher forum.  I'll have to cehck into exactly what it should have been, but I believe Spot 10, bab +5.


----------



## Doktor Technometer (Aug 29, 2002)

Ta. It seemed a bit of a shame when the book was so good otherwise (at first glance, still have not read it properly). Any chance of the link to the publishers forum? Is it on these boards?


----------



## tensen (Aug 29, 2002)

We have forums on our own website:
http://www.darkquest.com


We actually were in the process of moving our official forums over to Mortality.net when Morrus and I came to an agreement.

http://mortality.net/board/board.php?FID=44


----------



## Doktor Technometer (Aug 29, 2002)

Ta very much. Nice product.


----------

